# Esmeralda has Dropsy, I have bad luck.



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

Esmeralda has dropsy. The only sign of illness she had was that she has been hiding a lot. She eats normally and teases Galileo as normal. I thought she had been hiding because I changed her lights. I changed them from 50/50 blue/white lights to all spectrum. I thought it was too bright. So I changed it so she only had natural day light coming into her tank. I just did a 70 percent water change this evening. When I was feeding her, I noticed she was pineconed. There are no other physical symptoms. Just pine coning and she had been hiding but she has always been skittish. I have treated the tank with 8 tsp of epson salt and half a jungle fungus clear tab (nitrofurazone, furazolidone)

Tank: 5.5g
Temp: was 78, slowly increasing to 84
Heater: yes
Filter: yes fully cycled since February
Inhabitant: 1 female Betta
Food: NLS Betta formula 5 pellets twice a day (she is a 3 inch long female)
Water changes: 50-75% every 4-5 days.
Additives: every waterchange stresscoat+, once a week 5 drops of vitachem
Symptomes: Pinecone. Hiding more than usual. That's it. Her color is brilliant. She poops normally, eats with gusto, is interested in other moving things.

I guess I'm really just looking for support since I already know she has dropsy and don't know what it is a symptom of. No one could know unless they were a fish psychic since she has no other symptoms. I have already begun treating and now I wait.

I am numb. I have been having terrible luck with my fish and my life. Galileo was very sick for a while, he recovered after aggressive treatment with BiFuran 2. Esmeralda jumped out of her tank months ago but was fine after that. Sesshomaru got stuck for 24 hours behind his filter and I thought he would die. He was fine. One of my new Guppy ladies Boa Jumped into the filter and died Saturday. I lost my job in march and still haven't found a new one.

Can the bad luck end please?


----------



## XxxXnoodleXxxX (Dec 1, 2012)

When Handsome Jack had dropsy I treated with Kanaplex, API General Cure, IAL, and Epsom Salts. If it's not organ failure the treatment will clear it up in under 5 days.


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

I don't have IAL or API General Cure or Kanaplex. I have Bifuran 2, Jungle Fungus clear (Same as Bi Furan, easier to dose) and epsom salt. The antibiotics in BiFuran are very strong and very good. Since I can't get Kanaplex, I will just have to hope this treatment will do it.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Epsom salt (to reduce fluid retention) and Jungle Fungus Clear (good gram negative antibiotic) are a good start. 

Kanaplex would be great if you could get it, since it treats internal infections. 

I would cover the tank with plastic vegetable wrap, if possible. This will increase the humidity, and allow her to breathe easier.

I would also slowly increase the Epsom salt over the next few days. 

Premix a "treatment solution" by adding 3 teaspoons Epsom salt per gallon of conditioned water. (Shake/stir until the salt is completely dissolved.) Use this water to perform 50% water changes per the schedule below:
Day #2 - 50% water change using the treatment solution. 
Day #3 - 50% water change using the treatment solution. (This will take you close to a dosage of 3 teaspoons Epsom salt/gal water.)
After this, do 50% water changes using the treatment solution every other day for 10-14 days. (This will maintain a dosage of 3 teaspoons Epsom salt/gal water for the duration of the treatment.)

Continue to add the Jungle Fungus Clear tablets, per the directions.

Also, Epsom salt is OK with live plants. But Jungle Fungus Clear (and other antibiotics) will often kill plants.


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

The jungle fungus clear says to do 100% wc every day and redose. When I was treating Galileo with the Bifuran2 same thing. Should I not follow those directions then?
Oh wait. ok so I could still do 100% water changes but half of the water would be reg treated water, the other half would be th e 3tsp/gallon epson solution


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

I am willing to mail some Kanaplex to you. I hate that it's a holiday though. If you want some let me know. It won't be the whole tube but enough to dose for a week or so. I just bought it about two weeks ago. I am sorry you are going through this I lost Nano recently to it.


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

I live in Canada though.. would you be able to send that through customs? I can order it online here in canada and have it in a few days. The problem is, I worry it will be too late so I treat with this instead. 
You are so kind Jada, I thank you so much for your offer. I want to accept it but I worry it won't make it to me anyway and what if you need it again in the future?


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

I forgot you are in Canada. The tubes leave plenty for for the tank sizes we deal with. Customs would probably freak about a powdered substance these days. I was just going to stick it in the mail.

I was frantically searching for anything to save Nano. I was in the military in a medical unit and aquired some medical knowledge that way. I started looking at what they do for people. Maybe you will see or learn something helpful from what I looked up.

DROPSY & EDEMA (Description for humans but think of how it could/does apply to fish)

Causes, Types and Treatment of the Condition 

As a general rule oedema is caused by some failure in the action either of the heart or the kidneys, and it is not infrequently a complication or sequel of infectious and feverish conditions. There are also strange forms of a neurotic or hereditary type. 



Abnormal leakage of the fluid part of the blood into tissues surrounding the blood vessels is a symptom attending many diseases. Dropsy is not a disease in itself, as is very generally but quite erroneously supposed

Treatment Of Edema. 

The treatment varies with the cause, and should be directed to the organ or system primarily at fault. Thus, in oedema due to heart failure, absolute rest in bed is of the utmost importance. Drugs such as as digitalis are of value. At the same time the elimination of fluid which has accumulated. in the tissue spaces is helped by increasing the excretion by the kidneys with the aid of diuretic drugs, and by the administration of saline aperients, causing loose, watery evacuations. In very severe cases it may be necessary to allow the fluid to drain from the legs by means of small punctures madc through the skin (see Southey's Tubes). 

In chronic disease of the kidney, as far as possible all salts should be eliminated from the food, and the addition of a certain amount of protein, in the form of eggs, may cause the oedema to disappcar in a case which has been kept somewhat rigidly upon a milk regime.


The swelling of the legs which is associated with general disturbances, such as anemia or beri-beri, can be relieved by improving the general nutrition of the body by the administration of drugs such as iron, and by a dietary which is rich in the necessary vitamins. (vita-chem)

EPSOM SALT. Magnesium sulphate is popularly known as Epsom salt, from its having been at one time obtained from the mineral water of Epsom. It is contained in sea water and in salt deposits, and the present sources of supply are either this natural salt, after purification, or the salt prepared by the action of sulphuric acid on native rnagnesium carbonates. It occurs as small, colorless crystals which have a bitter taste and are readily soluble in water. 

Epsom salt acts as a hydragogue cathartic, that is to say, it produces profuse watery motions of the bowels. It is a useful drug, therefore, in dropsy, as by carrying off a large amount of water by the bowel there is a corresponding depletion of the waterlogged tissue. Ordinarily, when the intention is simply to open the bowels, the dose is taken in about a third of a glass of water, preferably warm. This should be taken after rising in the morning. To prevent griping Epsom salt is sometimes combined with aromatics, as in the official compound senna mixture, commonly called black draught, and in the unofficial "white mixture." In place of the ordinary salt the effervescent Epsom salt may be taken. The doses of Epsom salt are: For a single dose, 120 to 240 grains; for repeated doses, 30 to 90 grains. The doses of the effervescent salt are twice those quantities

Suggest reading rest of article:
http://smokh.org/dropsy.php



What are Diuretics?
The term diuretic refers to any substance that helps to rid the body of excess body fluids and salts through urination. These can take the form of prescription or over-the-counter drugs, homeopathic and herbal remedies or certain foods with diuretic qualities that promote urine formation. 

Whatever the source, diuretics help to prevent or treat a number of conditions including fluid retention (edema), high blood pressure and glaucoma.

How do Diuretics Work?
Diuretics work by making your kidneys excrete more sodium in the urine. The body then tries to balance out this increased amount of sodium concentration, by adding more water to the urine from the blood stream during the process of urine formation. 

By expelling the excess water in the urine there is now a decreased amount of fluid flowing through the blood vessels and pressure on the walls of the arteries is reduced.

*Which diuretics are used to treat oedema?*
Oedema can become a problem in systemic diseases of the heart, liver or kidneys. Diuretic therapy can be initiated, often alleviating the oedema. The most potent diuretics are loop diuretics, so-called because they work in the portion of the kidney tubules referred to as the loop of Henle. The kidney tubules are small ducts that regulate salt and water balance, while transporting the forming urine. Clinical loop diuretics available are:
· Furosemide
· Torasemide
The doses of these diuretics vary depending upon the clinical circumstances. These drugs can be given orally, although seriously ill patients in the hospital may receive them intravenously for more prompt or effective response. If one of the loop diuretics is not effective alone, it may be combined with an agent that works further down (more distally) in the tubule. These agents include the thiazide type diuretics, such as hydrochlorothiazide, or a similar but more potent type of diuretic called metolazone. When diuretics that work at different sites in the kidney are used together, the response is often greater than the combined responses to the individual diuretics (synergistic response).
Some diuretics frequently cause an excessive loss of potassium in the urine, leading to the depletion of body potassium. These drugs include the loop diuretics, the thiazide diuretics, and metolazone. Patients on these diuretics are commonly advised to take potassium supplements and/or to eat foods high in potassium

So dosing the tank with Vita-chem would seem advisable. Also adding add Stress coat with aloe which helps to maintain fluid balance.





There food sources of Diuretics: For those who only require minimal fluid reduction, and who don’t have major health conditions, certain foods are natural diuretics and may be a better alternative to drug-based diuretics. Examples of natural diuretics are cranberries, celery, parsley, asparagus, artichoke, melon, watercress, apple cider vinegar, coffee and other caffeinated beverages. It also helps to reduce salt and carbohydrate intake and to drink plenty of water when on a diuretic diet. Which you probably can’t get your fish to eat and I am not sure what caffeine would do for a fish.


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

Alright so based on that I gather I should continue with the vitachem dosing and epsom salt. I could also try feeding her cooked egg yoke. As for the medication, I am torn. I believe the med I have to be good but I want to do the best I can for her. If I ordered from petsandponds.com I would pay 15 dollars for shipping and have it by wednesday. I worry though. Number one about the cost ( I have no job and I'm running out of money) number two I worry, what if it os too late and I've spent that money for nothing. On an opposite side what if the bifuran works and ive spent the money for nothing. I am so torn. If I dont get to use it now I suppose it would be good to have on hand. I hate that I am even needing to think about this.


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

I ordered the Kanaplex. I should get it by Wednesday if I am lucky. I hope she lasts. Today she does not visibly look any different. She ate with gusto the egg yoke. Weird thing though, when she ate it and swallowed it, pieces came out of her gills. That has never happened before and it doesn't happen to any of my other fish. I am quite concerned at that.


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

This is how she looked this evening when I was changing her water. Did 100 % change. 50% of it had 3 tsp/gallon of epsom salt. Dosed jungle fungus clear again and did 6 drops below f vita chem. Also 5ml of stresscoat. Fed her cooked egg yolk today. Of course she loved it. Her left gill is extend . But when I put her container in fron of Sesshomaru's tank she showed off for him breeding stripes and all. He immediately built a bubble nest lol. Even with dropsy she's a flirt.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

You are lucky it is not too far advanced yet... True dropsy (organ failure caused) is near impossible to cure so be aware of that. It's important to keep her 100% quarantined from other fish so this doesn't spread. Hopefully kanaplex will help, in the mean time keep up Epsom salts (I would slowly up the dosage) and jungle. Keep feeding her.


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

Thanks. She is very much enjoying the egg yolk. Luckily she is a piggy fish so appetite is not an issue. I am increasing the epsom salt over 4 days. She has 5 gallons of water in her 5.5 gallon tank. Yesterday I did 1.5 tsp/ gallon. Today I did 3 tsp per gallon in 50% of her water when I did a 100% water change. Tomorrow I will do 3 tsp/gallon in 75% of her water when I do a 100% water change and then on Wed I will do 3 tsp/gallon in 100% of the water and keep at that for 10-14 days. I am also dosing Vitachem 1 drop per gallon and stress coat+ 1 ml per gallon. The Jungle Fungal Clear dose is 1 tab per 10 gallons So I am adding half a tab after I do the 100% water change. I have hope in her recovery because: 1, she has not lost her attitude. 2, her color is wonderful. 3, the edema is not that bad. Although she is pine coned she is not that much bigger than her normal size. 3, she is passing bowl movements as normal. All of these things indicate that she cannot have total organ failure. 4, she is reacting well to the medication.


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

Also, I believe I can combine the Kanaplex with Bifuran/Jungle Fungal clear no?


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Yes, you can combine Kanaplex with Bifuran/Jungle Fungus Clear/API Furan 2.


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

Excellent. I received my kanaplex this morning! Before breakfast. I mixed it with egg yolk and fed her it. I intend to feed it for a full course. Should I also put it in her water with the jungle and epsom?


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

I did her water change tonight and added the kanaplex to the water along with the jungle and epsom. she had pooped a lot since yesterday. like a weeks worth. it was all very dark in color. some of it black. that worries me.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

The Epsom salt is apparently doing its job. I wouldn't worry about the dark colored poop yet. It could just be from constipation, since the waste sat in her digestive tract longer than normal. If it keeps up though, it could indicate an issue. (In humans, it could indicate something like the presence of a bleeding ulcer.)

Yes, I would add the Kanaplex to the water, in addition to the food. It's OK to combine it with the furan meds and the Epsom salt. And yes, treat for the full course.


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

she was never constipated though... she has always been very regular and healthy in that respect. even before starting treatment she was still pooping normally even with the dropsy. now she is pooping way more than normal...


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

I am not suggesting you add another med at this point but they give metronidizole to my cats for inflamatory intestinal issues. So if the black poop continues that might be something to consider.


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

that is a good point to consider. thank you jada. do you know what name they sell that under?


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

It's in API general cure but that has a anti-parasitic in it to. I am sure if that is needed also. I do know that while can be harder to find they do sell it separately. I I think Little blue was giving it to her fish maybe she will know.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

I believe you can safely combine kanaplex, furan, and general cure but LBF would know for sure. Black feces often indicates bleeding in the upper gi tract in humans... I don't know about fish but it could mean the same thing. 

Do you know if your girl could have recently banged herself (jumping, wc accident, etc).


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

You are probably doing this already since she is getting meds but be sure you are soaking her pellets so her GI tract is less irritated. I actually read recently that this is one thing you can do to help prevent dropsy. There are different causes of dropsy so it won't prevent all dropsy but it is one preventative and in her case just one thing to make eating easier.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

jadablue, soaking pellets even when the fish is healthy may not be a good idea since nutrients are lost, but I agree, in this case, it is probably best to feed soft foods.


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

first answer: Matt, She is a jumper. She jumps alllll the time. 2 months ago she jumped out of her tank onto the floor. I returned her to her tank and she recovered. On a reg basis she would jump when i was feeding her, not out of the tank but she would hit the side of the rim and bounce back into the tank. even when I made sure not to let her see the food until it was in the water, she would still do this. Now, of course, she is not jumping as she is too ill and just hiding. So all that being said it is entirely possible she has internal injuries. When i saw black feces immediately i thought internal bleeding. I've noticed, sometimes, when i feed her (eggs or frozen foods) it looks like tiny pieces of the chewed up food coming out of her gills. it doesn't happen all the time but I have seen it twice over the past 3 days.

I am not soaking her pellets, I never do. She has always preferred the act of crunching them. The past 2 days she has been eating cooked egg yolk. so that is already soft. yesterday she ate it for both meals, medicated with kanaplex. This morning she ate 3 nls pellets because she refused the egg yolk. I think she knows there is medication in it or she is tired of it already. 

I added the kanaplex dose to her water last night along with the furan meds and epsom salt. Tonight I bring the dose of epsom up to a full 3 tsp/gallon. I don't know that she is getting worse at all, but she is def not looking better.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Yes, you can combine Kanaplex, Furan 2 (Bifuran/Jungle Fungus Clear) and Epsom salt along with an antiparasitical such as API General Cure (Metronidazole and Praziquantel).

BUT.... I'm concerned about the effects of all these medications on her. All are processed by the liver, and excreted by the kidneys. Pineconing occurs when there is significant fluid buildup, indicating that the kidneys are struggling already. (This is why dropsy is so difficult to treat.)

The fact that she's eating is good. Personally, I would feed her whatever she is willing to eat. Quality food will help her immune system produce antibodies, etc. 

From what I've read, fish can apparently push food out of their gills! She's pineconed, so there may also be swelling that makes it difficult for her to swallow. Since she likes the crunchy pellets, you can use a fingernail to cut them in half. The smaller size may be easier for her to swallow right now.

I would continue to monitor her poop. 

If the black poop was a one-time thing, I'd assume it was just something that she ate, or caused by the Epsom salt's laxative effect. I mentioned previously that, in humans, black feces can indicate internal bleeding (such as a bleeding ulcer). But it can also be caused by a diet high in iron, or even foods that are very dark-colored.

Also, I read a study recently in which they used Epsom salt to treat internal parasites. The theory is that the Epsom salt's laxative effect expels enough parasites that the fish's immune system is able to control the rest. They used a fairly high concentration of Epsom salt in the study. So if she does have parasites, it's possible that the Epsom salt is expelling them.

Anyway, I would say give her one more day on Epsom salt, so you can see what happens at full dosage. She's on the Kanaplex and furan meds, so you've got the bacterial perspective pretty well covered..... If anything starts to look worse (more pineconing, etc), then you can consider adding an antiparasitical medication.

API General Cure contains Metronidazole and Praziquantel, which treat the majority of aquatic parasites. Some people have had good success soaking pellets in the General Cure, too. Soaking them takes the meds internally, which is where the parasites are located.


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

Thank you so much for all that info. It is very helpful. Tonight I am supposed to do the water change where the epsom salt is a full 3tsp per gallon. one thing that has me confused is this: the furan meds say to do a 100% change daily and redose. kanaplex says to dose every 2 days. how do i work that one out? I need to do the change so i can redose the furan and up the epsom. what do i do about the kanaplex?


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

I would follow the Kanaplex recommendation. That's the medication that's most likely to treat any bacterial infection. So you added Kanaplex yesterday? If so, I would go to every-other-day water changes....

How much Epsom salt is in the tank now? And is she still in the 5.5 gal tank? 

I'm going to assume that she's still in the 5.5 gal tank, and that there is currently is about 2.5 teaspoons per gallon in there.... If this is correct, then:

1) Today (Wed) - Put a small amount of tank water into a cup. Add about 2 teaspoons Epsom salt. Stir until completely dissolved. Slowly add the water back into the tank - take about 15 min to do this. This will increase the Epsom salt dosage close to 3 tsp/gal, but leave the Furan and Kanaplex in the water.

2) Redose the Furan tonight. 

3) Tomorrow (Thurs) - Do a water change using 3 teaspoons Epsom salt per gallon. Redose the Furan and Kanaplex.

4) Fri - Redose the furan.

5) Sat - Do a water change using 3 teaspoons Epsom salt per gallon. Redose the Furan and Kanaplex.

Etc.

If at any time, she looks worse, or if you continue to see discolored poop, consider using the API General Cure.


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

thank you. well, she is already looking better. she is still pine coned but she has gotten much skinnier and the pineconing isn't as obvious. I did end up doing a water change tonight and redosing everything because i didn't get the message in time. Tomorrow I will go by your recommendation. She is still in the 5.5. I decided it would be easier on her to stay in her home while she was medicated. As of tonight she is at 3 tsp of epsom salt, full dose of kanaplex, full dos or furan, stress coat and vitachem. I really hope this is a good sign and she makes it through! While I was acclimatizing her, she pooped and the poop was regular brown color. when I had changed her water there were a few pieces of black poop but they were much smaller. maybe whatever it is is finally leaving her system! also, she ate 5 pellets tonight and lunged at them


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

All of that sounds positive!


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

*SIGH*

And she has dropsy again. This time she is even fatter than before. I am doing another round of kanaplex. she is not even off of her epsom salt treatment yet. still at 3 tsp/gallon. She is eating, her fins are fully extended, but she has turned into a spikey ballon fish  I don't know what else to do. Its not parasites, her poop is normal. There is obviously something else internally wrong.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

You might tetracycline instead. My veterinary book on fish disease I bought said you should use that for kidney infection. 

I also am not having luck. A new male plakat I have got bloated. (He's very new he was in the quarantine stage) When he took it orally it helped but he is refusing it now. The thing is they say you end up having to keep dosing with it as it's not likely to go away. So the plus is he isn't so bloated. The minus is he doesn't do much he is active occasionally but mostly he just sits at the top doing nothing. His name is Zippy so that should tell you something about the past to today. I hope she improves.


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

I might just have to. I don't know what else to do. Already used 2 types of anti biotic and she still isn't well. We'll see if this dose of kanaplex does anything. If not then I might just try the tetracycline.


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

well I did the other dose of Kanaplex. nothing. did a round of BiFuran+, no change. kept her on 3 tsp/ gallon of epsom salt the whole time. Finally received my Tetracycline today and started her on that with epsom salt. obviously there is no difference except now she is not eating, not swimming and has lost all color. Her poor body is so bloated. I don't know what else to do.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Unfortunately, that is what dropsy does to a fish. It's a horrible condition, no matter how hard you try they usually end up dying. As much as I hate to say it, I would be prepared to put her down (I prefer clove oil. Quick, seemingly painless, and easy).


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

i unfortunately did buy clove oil as i suspected what you said.. I say unfortunately because I was hoping it wouldn't be true. I feel bad letting her suffer but I feel like, what if she does get better from this medicine and I just didn't give it enough time? I don't know what I should do.. she looks terrible. She was my second betta ever.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

I know how you feel. Usually, there will be a time where you know they are ready to go. Yea, they are fish... But you definatly can get that feeling from them.

I euthanize once I know they stopped fighting it.

If you want instructions on euthanization, just ask and I will walk you through it.


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

what would be a sign that they are ready to go? could you give examples? if it comes down to euthanasia I will definitely need instruction as this is something I've never had to experience before.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

It's hard to describe... It really comes down to knowing your fish. Some signs I use are extreme lethargy, lack of appetite, constant hiding, extreme bloating, lack of response to meds, and them obviously being in pain. 

To euthanize, put 1/2 a cup to a cup of their tank water (decreases stress) in a jar, plastic cup, etc. add 1-2 drops of clove oil, shake it well (to emulsify the oil) (if the container doesn't have a lid use Saran Wrap and be careful) then add the fish... They will swim around a bit, gulp some air, then die within seconds. Leave them in the solution for at least a minute to make sure they are dead, as clove oil knocks them out before killing them (what you are essentially doing is overdosing an anesthetic, I believe).


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

:'( she has all of those signs


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Like I said, know your fish. If you think she has a chance of responding to meds don't euthanize.


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

Its only been one day on the new meds. I will give her a few days to see. Who knows maybe she'll magically recover. But if not, I now have the tools to help her so thank you Matt.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

So? Hows she doing?


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

horribly. she can barely keep herself straight.tomorrow will be day 3 of the tetracycline and she is doing worse. her pineconing is more pronounced. she will only eat 2 pellets. she just lays on a leaf at the top of the tank with her nose sticking to the surface. she barely moves. if she isn't using something to steady herself, she goes vertical. its really sad to see.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

That's to bad. Have you decided if/when you are going to euthanize her? 

At this point I am going to say she has little chance of recovery.


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

i've had her since she was 12 weeks. she had such big personality before she got sick. I feel so nauseous thinking that she is probably going to die. She is a fish but GOD i love her. My 3 year old daughter possibly loves her more. i HATE THIS


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

if there is no improvement tomorrow, then yes I will euthanize her.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

I know how you feel. Dropsy is an awful thing.


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

i wish i knew what had caused it. I really have no idea. she is in a cycled, heated to 80 degrees 5.5 gallon tank. there is nothing sharp she can hurt herself on. it is full of silk plants with large leaves for her to explore. none of the decor has metal that could rust. i do 50% water changes twice a week. i feed her NLS and Omega one. i don't even know how this could have been prevented


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

How old is she, and how long have you had her?

Your care is pretty much ideal... Even if she does end up passing she will have enjoyed her life.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

As Matt said, your care is excellent. Unfortunately, once they pinecone, whatever disease/illness/condition they have is pretty severe.

You're giving her tetracycline and Epsom salt right now, right? 

What does her poop look like? Is it 'normal' looking?


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

she is 9 months old. I think.. I got her in January when she was 12 weeks old. 

LBF, she is on 3 tsp epsom/ gallon and tetracycline right now. I previously did a round of jungle fungal clear and kanaplex, a round of just kanaplex, a round of bifuran+ and now the tetracycline as a last ditch attempt. the whole time she has been in the epsom. I gradually increased it to the 3 tsp/gallon over 3 days. her poop is frequent, brown and small.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Where did you get her?


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

I got her from Big Al's


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Ok. I'm kind of stumped on what could have caused this then. You said she jumps and hits the rim a lot... It's possible that she damaged something internal.


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

you are right. it is very possible. She was extremely healthy until this. she grew to be a big girl. when i got her she was so tiny and skinny. maybe an inch? she has grown to be 2.5 inches and stocky. very feisty. 

it is possible she injured herself internally from jumping and hitting the rim.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

You've done everything you could to treat a bacterial infection.... Want to try treating for internal parasites? IMO, it's worth a shot. It sounds like she's trying to fight this thing. 

API General Cure (Metronidazole and Praziquantel) is a good antiparasitical medication. It treats the majority of aquatic parasites. 

Some people have had good success soaking pellets in the General Cure, too. Soaking the food brings the meds internally, which is where the parasites are located.

I know it can be used with Kanaplex, Epsom salt and the furan antibiotics. I'm not sure if it can be used with tetracycline, but I don't think it will pose a problem. (I'll try to find info on this.)


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

I think i'll see how she is tomorrow. she seems like she is suffering. She has had to with stand all these treatments with out any progress. I really don't think she has parasites. She has no symptoms of that.


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

Good night and thank you all for your time and health. I'll let you all know how she's doing tomorrow.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

I was able to get the Metronidizole down with garlic guard/garlic extract. I soak the food in tank water, garlic extract and medicine. If you can get it down orally I would go that route because I felt like Nano ballooned more after soaking in it.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Update?


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

This is what she looks like. Did 2 medicinal feedings, got her to eat 2 pellets. She stays inthe same spot all day and night. At the surface on a leaf with her nose touching air. One of her eyes has gon cloudy and she trying to hide from me now.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Poor girl. This is really advanced.


----------



## DoctorWhoLuver (Feb 23, 2012)

Oh no! Poor baby  Hoping for the best!


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

i can't do this any more. This is just incredibly selfish to make her suffer for so long when i know she isn't getting better


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Then put her down. Remember, it is out of kindness.


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

Its done. She is now asleep forever. SIP Esmeralda :'(


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Sorry for your loss and the rough experience. You tried so hard and that shows you care. SIP Esmeralda. 

I just have to say that with the care you provided, she was sure to have enjoyed her life.


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

Thank you so much Matt. It really means a lot to me to hear that. This was really hard. I really loved her.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

I'm sorry for your loss. SIP Esmeralda.


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

Thank you for all your help.


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

so, maybe i should make a new thread for this but what do i do with the tank? do i have to throw out the filter media?


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

I am Very sorry for your loss. It's hard call on the tank I still have Nano's which sat soaking in bleach. I have considered doing a shrimp and small invert tank with it rather than throwing it out or putting a betta in it.


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

I have since sterilized it. and reset it. I put a new sponge filter in and re doing a cycle with all new things. going to plant it and look into getting a wild betta. I couldn't ever put another female in there. I don't want to replace Esmeralda.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

How did you sterilize it?


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

I took every thing out of the tank. I boiled the gravel and all decorations. I threw out the filter and media. I poured boiling water into the tank let it sit for a few mins, wiped it down, then poured salt water into it and rinsed it out with hot water. I let every thing air dry in the sun.


----------

